# Pleco w/ Dwarf Puffers?



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have two dwarf puffers in a 10g, planted. The last residents were some wild caught jack dempseys but they were moved as they grew. There is what I think is diatom algae in the tank and I have scrubbed it with the sponge and did water changes but it continues to return. This has just a regular T8 light on it. No CO2 but I dose flourish when I think about it. I live plecos and I keep several kinds and I was wondering if one could live with them? I have read that otos are fine but I like my plecs. Suggestions? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scarlett4410 (Oct 21, 2012)

Defiantly no plecos! I would of thought as you had them you would no they get to big and need very stable conditions :icon_wink
I have ottos with my dwarf puffers and they are such good cleaners and funny to watch , i wanted plecos but cant house them so i settled for ottos and there better than i thought they would be.
I would go for 3-4 ottos as they like schools to feel safe , i have 4 and there a good clean up crew , they only need to be fed!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have plecos that get two feet and plecos that max out at 3". I'm very knowledgeable bat my plecs so yes I know what would or would not fit in the tank. I've never had otos and it would be easier to move one of my smaller species plecs to the tank than buying otos and letting them sit in a QT tank for 3+ weeks......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scarlett4410 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry i wasn't criticizing you :icon_wink
Anyway what plceo where you planning to keep with them? Assuming it will fit then i cant see the dwarf puffers having a massive issue with them.
Ottos can be quarantined for 2 weeks but 3 weeks is fine as well tbh it will go quickly and you would only have to feed them like you would in the proper tank.
Overall it depends on the puffers personality , i know someones puffer who killed there pleco but i have a very docile puffer who would be fine with them. Maybe someone else can shed some light on the situation as i think it really just depends on the circumstances
Sorry again if i had offended you , im meerly speaking from my experience & knowledge.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm also interested in what Pleco you are planning to put in there. I've only had the huge regular ones. I'd love to try some smaller ones in my tanks


----------



## Mex330 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been told plecos area no go with dwarf puffers. Plus they get rather big. So I put 2 Chinese algae eaters with mine and they are fine. Ottos are good with them also


----------



## scarlett4410 (Oct 21, 2012)

I looked at the Chinese algea but they can be aggressive so i stuck with ottos


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Well when I thought about it, I don't have any that will eat diatom algae so that makes my point null.


----------



## scarlett4410 (Oct 21, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> Well when I thought about it, I don't have any that will eat diatom algae so that makes my point null.


Fair enough , there both very good cleaners.


----------



## panchovilla1133 (May 23, 2012)

I have a clown pleco that is about 3 years old and is only about 3.5in long. he started out in a 10gal and now lives in a 29gal and has done a great job at cleaning both.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Clown plecos eat wood. Mine only come out from under their log at night and they don't eat anything that I'd like them to (ie algae).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlieu (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 2 Pea Puffers (same as Dwarf I think...) housed with 5 Otos and 2 Bristlenose Plecos and a pair of Endlers and they all have been fine in the 29g. Plenty of snails to Puffers to hunt down. BNPs are still small (~1.5-2"), but ultimately it will only be one BNP as they grow out unless I run into aggression issue with the Puffers.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I saw a pea puffer at a lfs they are very small but look cool.


----------

